# What is this thing?



## matthewj (Jun 24, 2014)

And better yet, what is it worth? It says Johansson on the side but it does not have any kind of tag with a model number. It works fine, I cleaned and lubed all the slides.


----------



## 34_40 (Jun 24, 2014)

I believe that's the daddy of the clausing 8520 / 8525..  it's my understanding that clausing was buying these and rebadging to their name..  but I could be all wet.. 

I have a 8520 and it looks nearly identical,  there are some threads discussing the johansen (sic) mills,  I'm sure a quick search will provide some info.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=15718&highlight=Johansson   this is one of two threads the search function found in this forum.

As to value, in the northeast, a good unit with minimal tooling will cost you 2K or so.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi there. Its a Clausing 8520 (MT 2 spindle) or 8525 (b&s 7 spindle). Clausing bought Johansson, so it's a pre clausing model but I believe there were very little changes. 

As far as worth, I am not going to say. I am a new member here and don't know the policy of the board. Some boards frown apron giving appraisals.


----------



## rafe (Jun 24, 2014)

It's worth keeping .....


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 25, 2014)

No problem with giving appraisals here, but it is important to keep in mind that giving an accurate value is nearly impossible without looking at the unit in person. Machines like this in good shape will usually bring $1000 or so, and the better machines will bring more, but prices will vary significantly depending on tooling, vices, drill chucks, end mill holders, etc. that accompany the machine.

The previous mention that Johansson was purchased by Clausing is correct, so this is a pre-Clausing machine, but as already pointed out, there were few if any changes between the Johansson machine and the Clausing 8520/8525. It is a very robust machine for it's size and you will not regret purchasing it if the price is in the proper range. 

One thing to look out for is the gears for the fine feed in the headstock. Some of the gears are brass or bronze and will strip teeth very easily. Many of these machines have that problem, but not all. Some parts are still available from Clausing, but they are very expensive. 

Most of these machines came with a 1/2 HP motor if I remember correctly, and a popular upgrade is to replace the motor with a 3/4 or 1 HP motor. I've got a 1 HP on mine and I love it, nothing slows it down. These machines do not have a back gear, so it can be difficult to get slow enough for some operations, but lighter cuts and lighter feed rates can help make up the difference for those times when you cannot get the cutter speed slow enough, such as when using a boring head or a fly cutter.


----------



## strantor (Jun 25, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> No problem with giving appraisals here, but it is important to keep in mind that giving an accurate value is nearly impossible without looking at the unit in person. [...]prices will vary significantly depending on tooling, vices, drill chucks, end mill holders, etc. that accompany the machine.



yes and prices also vary quite a bit with location. I look at the prices of used machine tools up north and get the impression that every third garage on every street has a lathe and/or a mill in it, and people have to pay more to have them hauled off than what they are worth in scrap value. I pay $2000 for something around here that would sell for a case of beer in New York or Michigan.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 25, 2014)

Strantor,

That's a fact.  I watched the Craig's Lists in South and Central off and on for about a year and saw only three of the Clausing mills (two 8520's and one 8530) show up, all above $1500.  I finally bought an Atlas Horizontal (for various reasons) and had to have it shipped in from Michigan.

Robert D.


----------



## matthewj (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. I actually own this mill and need to sell it. I have used it here and there, mainly as a drill press though. I will post a classified ad on this forum to see if any of you true enthusiasts have an interest otherwise it will go on Ebay. Thanks again, at least now I know how to describe it.


----------



## omni_dilletante (Jun 25, 2014)

Last one of these I saw in Portland, OR was sold to someone in Seattle for $2850.


----------



## 34_40 (Jun 25, 2014)

matthewj said:


> I will post a classified ad on this forum to see if any of you true enthusiasts have an interest otherwise it will go on Ebay. Thanks again, at least now I know how to describe it.



You'll have to be a "contributor" to post to the classifieds..:whistle:


----------

